# Headaches trying to set up m0n0wall...



## hat (Nov 6, 2010)

I've recently grown tired of the poor performance of my cheap Netgear router, and finally got enough parts together to turn an old computer into a router. I'm using m0n0wall right now. I've managed to set up everything except port forwarding...

In m0n0wall, port forwarding isn't as simple as it is in a typical router. You must make a rule in the firewall section, and then configure NAT to forward it. In my situation, I need the DMZ on one computer, and I need to forward certain specific ports to another. I've managed to successfully set them both up individually, but if I try to use them both at the same time, the single port I tried to forward doesn't work. Screenshots of what my setup looks like:

http://img.techpowerup.org/101105/Clipboard01.png
http://img.techpowerup.org/101105/Clipboard02.png
http://img.techpowerup.org/101105/Clipboard03.png
http://img.techpowerup.org/101105/Clipboard04.png
http://img.techpowerup.org/101105/Clipboard05.png
http://img.techpowerup.org/101105/Clipboard06.png
http://img.techpowerup.org/101105/Clipboard07.png

I don't see anything wrong, everything looks set up right to me. As I said before, they work individually, but when both are enabled, forwarding the single port to my other machine doesn't work anymore. What am I doing wrong here? I'm also open to suggestions for other router software. Here are the specs of the machine:

1.6GHz Pentium 4
256MB 133MHz SDRAM
512MB hard drive (CF card)
10/100 onboard LAN, and a 10/100 network card hooked up to a 10/100 8 port switch.


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 6, 2010)

Have you tried tech support or the instructions?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 6, 2010)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=monowall+tutorial


----------



## hat (Nov 6, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> Have you tried tech support or the instructions?



This thread is my tech support... and I've used whatever I could find on their website/forums/google to even get this far.


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 6, 2010)

just trying to help dude... you never know most people skip the instructions athlon helped too!


----------



## hat (Nov 6, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> just trying to help dude... you never know most people skip the instructions athlon helped too!



I've been working on this all day... I started around 2pm and haven't stopped messing with it until about a half hour ago when I finally got tired of messing with it and made this post here. Any tutorial, forum posts, etc. I could find just provided the same generic instructions on how to forward ports or how to set up the DMZ. As I said, I got them both working individually, but when I set them both up at the same time, it breaks the single port I forwarded. I think I've got a unique situation here.


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 6, 2010)

hmmm.... well you can jump on teamspeak and we can try to help you figure it out... not really familiar with your problem, but i'm sure someone in here could help.


----------



## hat (Nov 7, 2010)

It seems the order the firewall rules in makes a difference; however, even when it's set up properly, my DMZ entry under Firewall: NAT: 1:1 still breaks my individually forwarded ports. I'm pretty sure I need a second network card to set the DMZ up another way.


----------



## hat (Nov 8, 2010)

Meh... the more I read about this, the more it seems like there just isn't any DMZ function like the kind I'm used to in m0n0wall. I'm used to the DMZ function found in most consumer-grade routers, that forwards all ports to a specific IP unless other ports are forwarded under port forwarding. In m0n0wall, it seems that 1:1 NAT (DMZ equivalent) and Inbound NAT share the same priority, so I just can't do what I've been trying to do over the last few days.

Anyone got any suggestions for other software routers? It just needs to have DMZ support that forwards all ports to one network IP unless other ports are specifically forwarded, just like a normal router.


----------

